# Knotenproblem



## hirnke (16. November 2011)

Habe mir eine ultra craft pro in 0,48 als schlagschnur geholt und möchte diese mit einer 0,25 fireline exceed verbinden. Habe die albright knoten (verbesserter, doppelter, usw), den jochenknoten, crystal knot, doppelten grinner, grinner und doppelte schlaufe getestet. Leider knallt die fireline unter relativ geringer belastung immer weg. Und zwar immer am knoten, als ob die ultra craft die fireline durchschneidet. Verbinde ich die fireline mit ner mono hält es bombenfest. 
Hat jemand dieses proplem schon einmal beobachten können und gibt es eine lösung?

Übrigens macht die ultra craft pro einen feinen eindruck, sieht recht rund aus, ist geschmeidig und im gegensatz zu einer 50 mono sieht sie wirklich etwas dünner aus. 
hirnke


----------



## basslawine (16. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hattest Du den schon probiert?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiO2VvXKkZY

sonst gibts noch die Möglichkeit die Haupschnur mit einem Bimini twist zu doppeln und anschließend den Schlagschnurknoten zu binden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tezh4McgNTA

Wie gut der Bimini Twist mit geflochtener funktioniert, weiss ich allerdings nicht!


Gruss Marco


----------



## hirnke (16. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hi marco,
der erste von dir (youtube) ist ja der doppelte grinner, hält nicht so bombig.
Und die idee mit dem bimini ist nicht schlecht, aber das ist das selbe wie mit dem doppeltem albright. Der hält übrigens noch am besten, werde ihn morgen mal mit sekundenkleber vor dem festziehen betropfen und dann berichten.
Wäre ärgerlich wenn ich die beiden schnüre nich fest zusammen bekommen würde, würde gerne eine geflochtene schlagschnur verwenden um alles aus der beastmaster herauszuholen .
Hirnke


----------



## Rosi (16. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*



hirnke schrieb:


> Und zwar immer am knoten, als ob die ultra craft die fireline durchschneidet.
> hirnke



Moin, das ist bestimmt andersrum.


----------



## hirnke (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Bzw. die Fireline schneidet sich selbst, z.B. wenn die Lagen nicht absolut parallel liegen. Der Jochenknoten (wer auch immer das sein soll), der eigentlich ein stinknormaler Schlagschnurknoten ist, sollte eigentlich - richtig gebunden - geeignet sein.



Ich denke eigentlich auch das die fireline sich selbst einschneidet. Aber warum ausgerechnet in verbindung mit der geflochtenen schlagschnur? Mit mono schlagstrippe halten die knoten. 
Eventuell war es gestern doch ein bier zuviel|bigeyes? Werds heute am späten abend nochmal probieren und berichten


----------



## lthammer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Moin alle zusammen,
Ich hatte auch immer das Problem, dass meine Schlagschnurknoten beim zusammenziehen gerissen sind.
Jetzt befeuchte ich den Knoten immer ordentlich mit Spucke #dbevor ich ihn fest ziehe und habe die Probleme nicht mehr.Ich nutze dabei ausschliesslich den Albright-Knoten.
Als Hauptschnur nehm ich ne 12er Spiderwire Ultracast und als Schlagschnur ne 30er Spiderwire.
Warum willst du eigentlich so "schwer" fischen in der Brandung?
Das sind Masse die verwende ich ja fast mit Mono.
mfg sven


----------



## holk (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hi,

ich bin nach vielen Versuchen bei diesem hier gelandet ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rkljyAqFKE&feature=player_embedded ... das geht auch mit einem preiswerterem Bobbin ... z.B. dem hier ... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-rite-Bobbin-Shorty-/250847010152?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3a67a59d68 ... es sollte aber schon einer sein bei welchem man die Bremskraft einstellen kann ...

LG

Holger


----------



## hirnke (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*



lthammer schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> Ich hatte auch immer das Problem, dass meine Schlagschnurknoten beim zusammenziehen gerissen sind.
> Jetzt befeuchte ich den Knoten immer ordentlich mit Spucke #dbevor ich ihn fest ziehe und habe die Probleme nicht mehr.Ich nutze dabei ausschliesslich den Albright-Knoten.
> Als Hauptschnur nehm ich ne 12er Spiderwire Ultracast und als Schlagschnur ne 30er Spiderwire.
> ...



Weil ich in indien und thailand fischen werde. 
Hirnke


----------



## Fairlay (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*



holk schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin nach vielen Versuchen bei diesem hier gelandet ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rkljyAqFKE&feature=player_embedded ... das geht auch mit einem preiswerterem Bobbin ... z.B. dem hier ... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-rite-Bobbin-Shorty-/250847010152?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3a67a59d68 ... es sollte aber schon einer sein bei welchem man die Bremskraft einstellen kann ...
> 
> ...



Moin Holk,

das Ding hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber was passiert bei einem Hänger? Reisst die Schnur dann irgendwo? Bei den Knotenverbindungen  war das ja imer eine Sollbruchstelle. Hast Du da Erfahrungen?


----------



## holk (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hi,

ich habe im Regelfall eine 10 lb. Power Pro mit 25 lb. FC kombiniert und bei einem Hänger ist immer der FC-Knoten am Karabiner gerissen ... und das passiert mir in der Saale häufiger #t ...  bei der Meerescombo verhält es sich mit 20 lb. PP & 40 lb. FC genau so ... 

LG

Holger


----------



## Fairlay (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Danke für die Info Holger


----------



## hirnke (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Das mit dem bobbin sieht mal nicht schlecht aus. Aber bremmst so ein langer "knoten" nicht gewaltig? Wenn ich einen kleeinen knoten habe macht es einmal plopp und er ist durch die ringe, aber so ein langer knoten?


----------



## holk (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hi,

der macht auch nur PLOPP  ... allerdings mach ich diesen Knoten max. 20 mm lang ...

LG

Holger


----------



## hirnke (17. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Okay, dann gehts. Mal sehen, eventuell schaffe ich mir so ein gerät an. Und die knoten sind wirklich bombenfest?
Wie testet ihr eigentlich eure knoten? Ich habe die letzten tage die erfahrung gemacht das ein und derselbe knoten, mit gleicher anzahl windungen mal besser und mal schlechter hält, sei er auch noch so sauber gebunden. Wenn ich hier zuhause teste geht das recht einfach, aber wie testet ihr euren knoten am wasser (an der rute)? Handschuhe angezogen und ziehen? Oder verlasst ihr euch auf euer können und hofft das gerade dieser frisch gebundene knoten hält?
Hirnke


----------



## Mefospezialist (18. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Also bei nem 25er geflecht brauchst du ja eigentlich keine Schlagschnur mehr. Kommt natürlich drauf an welche Gewichte du da voll durchziehen möchstest aber zum normalen Brandungsangeln würde ich da nicht mehr unbedingt eine vorschalten.

Wenn wir über ein 12er oder 15er geflecht sprechen würden ok aber bei ner 25er? #c

Grüße

David


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Also bei nem 25er geflecht brauchst du ja eigentlich keine Schlagschnur mehr. Kommt natürlich drauf an welche Gewichte du da voll durchziehen möchstest aber zum normalen Brandungsangeln würde ich da nicht mehr unbedingt eine vorschalten.
> 
> Wenn wir über ein 12er oder 15er geflecht sprechen würden ok aber bei ner 25er? #c
> 
> ...


 
Hi David,

zum Werfen des Gewichts vieleicht nicht gerade. Aber die ersten Meter der Schnur sind doch schon extremen Bedingungen ausgesetzt, die werden mal über die Muschelbank o.ä. gezogen. Die Geflochtene ist da echt empfindlich, wobei die Monofile da etwas robuster ist und schonmal etwas mehr ab kann. |rolleyes
Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung......


----------



## hirnke (18. November 2011)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Ich will halt möglichst weit raus werfen, da der strand dort recht flach ist. 200 gramm werdens schon werden. Und um richtig bumms dahinter zu bekommen hab ich mir die 0,48 geflochtene als shock leader und als snag leader geholt.


----------



## snit (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hallo hab ne Seite gefunden wo alle Knoten die es so gibt sehr gut erklärt werden is aber auf English.
http://videofishingknots.com/
Wird wohl der ein oder andere kennen.


----------



## Micha383 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Knotenproblem*



snit schrieb:


> Hallo hab ne Seite gefunden wo alle Knoten die es so gibt sehr gut erklärt werden is aber auf English.
> http://videofishingknots.com/
> Wird wohl der ein oder andere kennen.



Die beste Seite für Knoten die ich kenne :m


----------



## kapeb (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Kurzer Einwand.
Könnte das Knotenproblem auch einfach nur an evt. spröder Schnur liegen|kopfkrat???? Einfach mal von beiden Schnüren die ersten 3-4meter abschneiden und dann nochmal versuchen :m


----------



## Gunnar 80 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Knotenproblem*

Hallo!Wenn Du in Indien und Thailand angeln möchtest,wirst Du vermutlich eher dicke Fische fangen wollen?! Verwende selbst beim Brandungsangeln auf Rochen und Haie eine 0,70er-0,90er Mono-Schlagschnur mit 0,40er Spiderwire auf der Rolle.Mono ist resistenter gegen rauhe Haut und div. Zähne trop. Fische. Meine Favoriten bei den Knoten sind doppelter Grinner und der ,,sebile knot".Letzteren sollte man vor dem Trip ein paar Mal probieren und mit Handschuhen testen.Auf you tube findest Du einige gute Anleitungen für diesen Knoten! 
Gruss Gunnar


----------

